# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  ** Best Salad dressing ever **

## baseline_9

Ok guys, this is a recipie for a wicked salad dressing that they use at 'Wagamamas' Japaneese reastraunt.

Makes about 125ml (4fl oz). Can be kept in the fridge for a few days. 

2 teaspoons finely chopped shallots
2.5cm (1in) piece of fresh root ginger, peeled and grated
1 small garlic clove, peeled and finely chopped
1½ tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon tomato ketchup
1 tablespoon water
100ml (3½fl oz) vegetable oil
3 tablespoons light soy sauce


So basically all u do is combine the ingredients in an old jar and shake the hell out of it...

Its sounds like a load of ingreedients but you can get them at most supermarkets easily


Honestly guys you will not be disapointed with this recipie, it really kicks ass!

Macros other than the Fat are not really worth counting unless ur really picky...

Fat per 12.5ml = 10g aprox

----------


## baseline_9

Bumping for the guys checking the new post queue

----------


## mustang331

I know vegi oil is the way to go with salad dressings, but I tried this with Olive oil, and it was out of this world...

GREAT !!!

----------


## baseline_9

Use whatever oil u want m8

Ive gone it with vege oil, ground nut oil, grape seed oil, olive oil

My favorie is GNO, it gives a real nice nutty taste


Need to get the ball rolling on this one tho, once guys start trying it they wont believe how good it is...

----------


## MAC27

1 tablespoon tomato ketchup = 4g of sugar, so thats a no go for me... what can i put in place?

----------


## MBMETC

> 1 tablespoon tomato ketchup = 4g of sugar, so thats a no go for me... what can i put in place?


Try low sugar ketchup.

From li too nice to see some locals

----------


## baseline_9

> 1 tablespoon tomato ketchup = 4g of sugar, so thats a no go for me... what can i put in place?


Are you kidding?

That makes 10 servings

0.4g of sugar is nothing

If u can get low sugar ketchup just use that anyway

Thats what i do

----------


## baseline_9

bump

----------


## Jerry65

Yes i believe so!
Because the 0.4 g of sugar is less and it will not make a perfect dish and you will need to add more sugar in it.

----------


## baseline_9

> Yes i believe so!
> Because the 0.4 g of sugar is less and it will not make a perfect dish and you will need to add more sugar in it.


What are u talking about and who are you talking to????

----------


## RaginCajun

just wanted to BUMP this recipe! i made it yesterday and added my own twist to it. great recipe baseline!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


U still enjoying this then?

----------


## RaginCajun

> U still enjoying this then?



i have not made it in a while but i have always enjoyed it. i also add in some lime and a lil cayenne pepper

----------


## Sailor Moon

ohh this sounds good. I'll be trying this. Thanks for the bump people!

----------


## RaginCajun

bumpity bump bump bumpity bump bump!!!!

these ingredients will be on my next grocery list!

----------


## Player1

I put this on top of a sirloin steak salad I made today, Excellent! I may add a touch of adobo next time instead of the ginger, seems like a great base for a lot of flavors.

----------

